
NTSB chair eviscerates Tesla for inaction over Autopilot concerns - jpm_sd
https://www.engadget.com/2020/02/25/ntsb-chair-eviscerates-tesla-for-inaction-over-autopilot-concern/
======
crmrc114
Another fun read on this that was just posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22416420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22416420)

